# Rainbows’ progression thread (goal = average sub 10 with CFOP + learn l4e on pyra)



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jul 26, 2021)

I’ve been cubing for 10 months now and I’ve been progressing really quickly. I learnt full pll in 2 weeks, full oll in 3 and became colour neutral in about a month. A while ago I got a 10.34 single which I’ve not been able to beat since. My goals by the end of my six weeks of summer break are to get a sub15 ao100 and a sub 10 single. (Set on 26/7). My goal for a longer time is to get a sub12 ao100 (set on 26/7)

this is a thread where I’ll basically post my goals and how long it takes for me to get there.


----------



## LBr (Jul 26, 2021)

good luck!


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Aug 1, 2021)

Okay so not only did I beat my previous pb I got my first sub 10 time! Next goal is probably just to get another two sub 10 times


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 1, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Okay so not only did I beat my previous pb I got my first sub 10 time! Next goal is probably just to get another two sub 10 times


Nice! What’s your average at the moment?


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Aug 1, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice! What’s your average at the moment?


Sub17/ sub 16 on a good day


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 2, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Sub17/ sub 16 on a good day


Your pb’s a lot faster than mine at that point lol


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Aug 27, 2021)

Update: got another sub 10 time yesterday

9.60 with a pll skip, I’ll post the scramble soon but I don’t have a reconstruction


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 27, 2021)

Woah. Nice. I have a PB of 12 and average 19.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Aug 27, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Woah. Nice. I have a PB of 12 and average 19.


I average 16 )


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Aug 29, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Okay so not only did I beat my previous pb I got my first sub 10 time! Next goal is probably just to get another two sub 10 times


Got another sub 10 time so that’s this goal beaten. I guess my next goal will be to beat my ao100 record (14.76) and eventually get a sub 14.5 ao100


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 4, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Got another sub 10 time so that’s this goal beaten. I guess my next goal will be to beat my ao100 record (14.76) and eventually get a sub 14.5 ao100


Okay although I haven’t got it yet I’m gonna be working towards getting a sub 13 ao100

I also wanna get a sub 1 minute time on 4x4


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Sep 4, 2021)

I average 17 and haven't had a sub 10


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 4, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> I average 17 and haven't had a sub 10


What’s your pb?


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Sep 13, 2021)

New best ao100 of 14.37 i think
Also got another sub 10 time but it was another lucky solve
Really wanna get a sub 14 ao100 now


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 8, 2021)

Kinda forgot about this thread. Might start doing daily updates
Today’s update will have a lot

Pb ao100: 13.78
Pb single: 8.72
Managed to get quite a few sub 10 solves. I’ve lost count by now. Not really interested in my pb ao5 and pb mo3 but those have probably improved. Started learning l4e on pyraminx, i’m averaging 7-8 seconds, my pb was a lucky 2.73 i think and i know 21/36 algs i’m trying to learn. Current 3x3 main is the yj mgc elite m, current pyraminx main is the x-man bell v2 m. I have a comp in january that i’m competing in both of those for(my first comp!) so i’ll be grinding solves and learning l4e algs for the next month and a bit.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 8, 2021)

Not sure if i’m gonna learn more algs for 3x3, maybe some COLLs and WV cases, and i should learn xcross, but for the near future i’m done, so just working on tps and lookahead. I’ve already done a lot of improvements on this, my f2l is a lot more fluid


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 9, 2021)

pb ao100 on pyra: 8.13 so close to sub 8


----------



## Anto (Dec 9, 2021)

Your progression is so fast !!!


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 9, 2021)

Anto said:


> Your progression is so fast !!!


Thanks, i don’t think i realise it since i’m going months in between pb singles so it feels like i’m getting nowhere


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 13, 2021)

I had a good cubing weekend, got some very consistent times
Won’t be cubing much later because i have a session with my gender clinic


----------



## Anto (Dec 18, 2021)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Thanks, i don’t think i realise it since i’m going months in between pb singles so it feels like i’m getting nowhere


My last PB single was in 2018 xD


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 18, 2021)

Anto said:


> My last PB single was in 2018 xD


I haven't even been cubing that long.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Dec 20, 2021)

Update: it’s the Christmas holidays so I’m gonna be cubing a lot, I’ve done 270 solves today alone and I’m probably gonna do a few more now. I got several sub 11 solves (4/5) a barely sub 10 time of 9.96 and almost exciting, I got my second sub 9 and new pb of 8.59. Also with that I got a pb mo3 which was 11.09 I think but no new ao100 pb which was what I was hoping for, I just wasn’t consistent enough. I went back to using my Gan 11m pro for today and I forgot how light it was after using my mgc elite for ages


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 17, 2022)

My first cubing comp is drawing near and i managed to get a sub 7 ao100 on pyraminx 

Not much progress on 3x3 though, it’s really cold so i’m struggling to practice sometimes


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 19, 2022)

New pb ao100 on pyra: 6.73!!
Something has suddenly clicked with pyra and i’m getting faster really quick


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 21, 2022)

Pb ao100 on 3x3 i’m pretty sure of 13.28
Also got a sub 15 ao5000, ao2000 and ao1000 and a sub 14 ao500 and ao200 
Getting more consistenly fast which is good
I got like 5 sub 10 times yesterday, possibly more, and lots of sub 11 times

I was home ill from school yesterday so i spent 2 hours on cubestation and did 330+ solves yesterday on cstimer, you can see on the graph how my average changed. Glad it’s changing now because my first cubing comp is in just over a week!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

RainbowsAndStuff said:


> Pb ao100 on 3x3 i’m pretty sure of 13.28
> Also got a sub 15 ao5000, ao2000 and ao1000 and a sub 14 ao500 and ao200
> Getting more consistenly fast which is good
> I got like 5 sub 10 times yesterday, possibly more, and lots of sub 11 times
> ...


Solid improvement yo, S R2 F E' R E R' F' R2 S'.


----------



## Garf (Jan 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Solid improvement yo, S R2 F E' R E R' F' R2 S'.


4-cycle


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 4-cycle


Its a 5-cycle yo, R F R' U2 S' U' S U' R F' R'.


----------



## Garf (Jan 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Its a 5-cycle yo, R F R' U2 S' U' S U' R F' R'.


I was thinking in terms of buffer not counting in the cycle. You are right, it is a 5-cycle of pieces.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 21, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I was thinking in terms of buffer not counting in the cycle. You are right, it is a 5-cycle of pieces.


Yep correct, UF is the buffer here, U' R' U2 F' R' F R U2 F R.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 22, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Solid improvement yo, S R2 F E' R E R' F' R2 S'.


Ayy thanks


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 25, 2022)

Pb ao1000 13.96
First sub14 ao1000!


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 25, 2022)

Pb ao100 13.22
Pb ao50 12.84
Making good progress


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jan 25, 2022)

Okay new pb ao100 12.96
first sub 13 ao100!


----------

